
Discovering types for entity disambiguation - gdb
https://blog.openai.com/discovering-types-for-entity-disambiguation/?
======
vadimberman
> Pick a list of ~100 categories to be your “type” system, and optimize over
> this choice of categories so that they compactly express any entity

So it's not generic then.

~~~
thesz
Heh. 100 categories allow you to express 2^100 different things. That's
~10^30, BTW.

Even up to 4 categories means you can describe 100 million different
expressions.

I think that means this number of different categories make description
generic enough.

~~~
yorwba
That only works if categories are mostly independent of each other. If you
have 100 mutually exclusive categories (as in this paper), you only have those
100 different options.

However, for the task of disambiguating ambiguous words, you don't need that
many categories. You only need to make sure that most different meanings of
each word are in different categories. Given that most words have a very low
number of alternate meanings, finding a good categorization to distinguish
them isn't too hard.

------
skykooler
This is really cool, though the interactive elements seem to be broken in
Firefox.

~~~
igravious
Works for me in Firefox 58 in Ubuntu. Don't know what more to say to you. Yes,
very cool research.

